# 1974 Super Convertible surges



## lwarren46 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi all - this my first post & right off I have a problem which I need advice on, I've owned this walk behind for 20 yrs plus; it's been a real jewel. Lives a good life, only pushing around a 30" rotary deck as a lawn finish mower. Have lately had a problem with engine surging. At high throttle it surges badly enough to kick out the PTO. Have adjusted the main jet in both directions, from suggested factory start point, to no avail. Could valve adjustment cause this type issue? Sure will appreciate any suggestions you Gravely gurus might have,


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..lwarren.. I copied your post over into the Gravely section.


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

Check the governor. It could be low on oil.

Just to make sure it isn't a clogged carb, try choking it slightly. If it smooths out then the carb and likely the whole fuel system. needs a good cleaning.


----------



## lwarren46 (Aug 10, 2012)

Richard - Thanks for your suggestions. Have not often checked governor oil level, since it always appears full. Did pull it apart a few years back to inspect and clean, although it was not particularly dirty. The carb is another story - probably been at least 10 yrs since last rebuild. Have always maintained a glass bowl filter directly below fuel tank; perhaps I've trusted this too much. Will check carb asap. Of course, something like this always seems to happen when you practically need to mow twice a week! Thanks again. Will let you know what I discover.
Regards - Lew Warren


----------



## lwarren46 (Aug 10, 2012)

Well, after tinkering a bit found my problem to be strictly linkage. Readjusted governor push rod and now she runs smooth as silk. Thanks to all for your responces.


----------

